# Telefoniert ihr lieber oder schreibt ihr mehr?



## RyzA (12. November 2018)

Moin!

Ich möchte mal gerne wissen wie ihr lieber (oder häufiger) kommuniziert. Schriftlich (digital) oder am Telefon?
Durch das Internet, im Laufe der Jahre, habe ich mir angewöhnt mehr und viel zu schreiben.  Hier im Forum, soziale Netzwerke wie Facebook oder Messenger wie Whatsapp oder Skype.
Telefonieren tu ich eigentlich hauptsächlich privat mit Familie/Freunden. Oder Arztermine etc.  Mit dem Handy schreibe ich auch meistens.
Manche Sachen sind aber per Telefon leichter zu regeln/zu erklären als schriftlich. Und es geht dann schneller.
Was mir aber auch aufgefallen ist: handschriftlich schreibe ich kaum noch.


----------



## Gimmick (12. November 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Ich möchte mal gerne wissen wie ihr lieber (oder häufiger) kommuniziert. Schriftlich (digital) oder am Telefon?
> Durch das Internet, im Laufe der Jahre, habe ich mir angewöhnt mehr und viel zu schreiben.  Hier im Forum, soziale Netzwerke wie Facebook oder Messenger wie Whatsapp oder Skype.
> ...



Kommt drauf an. Eigentlich Telefon oder SMS wenn es privat ist.
Beruflich nach außen fast nur per Mail.

Handschriftlich schreibe ich nur eigene Notizen oder kleine Merkzettel für andere.


----------



## shadie (12. November 2018)

Bei mir auch die volle Palette.

Office extern:
Hauptsächlich Mail an Kunden
Aber auch Telefon mit Kunden wenn es um komplexe Dinge geht oder bei denen eine simple Mail zu unpersönlich wirkt

Office Intern:
Hauptsächlich Videotelefonie (da musste ich mich erst mal dran gewöhnen)
Aber auch Chatten über Cisco Jabber

Privat:
Viel Chatten via Whatsapp etc.
Außer bei sachen die per chat zu unpersönlich sind oder falsch interpretiert werden können, da rufe ich dann lieber an.
Mails schreibe ich privat nur wegen so sachen wie stromanbieter / Internetanbieter etc. also sehr wenig.


Briefe habe ich noch nie geschrieben (und ich bin 26 Jahre alt)


----------



## RyzA (12. November 2018)

shadie schrieb:


> Briefe habe ich noch nie geschrieben (und ich bin 26 Jahre alt)


Krass!

Ich kenne das noch aus meiner Kindheit als es noch kein Internet gab. Da hatte ich auch Brieffreunde.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (12. November 2018)

So persönlich wie möglich, in Textform nur so lang wie nötig.
Ich schreibe Nachrichten nur, wenn es grad nicht anders geht oder mir langweilig sein sollte. Abgesehen davon, dass ein Gespräch persönlicher ist, spart man dabei auch Zeit.
Sofern es sich um Kontakte handelt, zu denen man keinen engen Kontakt hat, werden tatsächlich eher Nachrichten geschrieben.
Grundsätzlich würde ich per WhatsCrap oder Telegram nur klären, wann man telefonisch erreichbar ist. Im Anschluss kann dann vernünftig kommunizieren. Früher habe ich darüber auch manchmal mehrere Stunden am Abend getextet. Ziemlich bescheuert. 

Beruflich dann per E-Mail oder Telefonat. Kommt ganz drauf an, worum es sich handelt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. November 2018)

85% Teamspeak
13% IM schriftlich
2% Telefon

Ich vermeide mit der Hand schreiben so oft es geht. Wenn ich z.B. eine Parkplatznummer auf die Auftragskarte schreiben muss und da 23 steht, ich das Auto jetzt auf 31 gestellt habe, dann schreibe ich eine 1 hinter die 23 und streiche die 2 weg.  Gibt nix schlimmeres als etwas von Hand zu schreiben.


----------



## Gimmick (12. November 2018)

shadie schrieb:


> Briefe habe ich noch nie geschrieben (und ich bin 26 Jahre alt)





Bald is Weihnachten, schreib da mal ein paar Briefe. ^^


----------



## RyzA (12. November 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> 85% Teamspeak


Da drauf hätte ich überhaupt keine Lust. Die ganze Zeit rumblubbern und vollgeblubbert zu werden.


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. November 2018)

Gimmick schrieb:


> Bald is Weihnachten, schreib da mal ein paar Briefe. ^^


Mit Ausnahme von Bewerbungen habe ich auch noch keinen Brief geschrieben. Bin 28.


----------



## Nazzy (12. November 2018)

Arbeit : 50 - 50 %, wenn ich jmd. telefonisch nicht erreiche, schreibe ich schnell ne Email etc.

Privat : Whatsapp bei " unwichtigen" Sachen oder Trash Talk, Rest via Telefon


----------



## shadie (12. November 2018)

Gimmick schrieb:


> Bald is Weihnachten, schreib da mal ein paar Briefe. ^^



Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel 

Grußkarten schreibe ich natürlich per Hand ja.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (12. November 2018)

Ich versuche so viel wie irgendwie möglich schriftlich (e Mail usw.) zu erledigen. Telefonieren tu ich nur wenn es nicht anders geht.


----------



## Pisaopfer (12. November 2018)

Telefonieren, ab und zu mit Muddi und mit meinem Bruder, Festnetz. Ansonsten nur wenn ich angerufen werde, mit dem Smartphone am besten nie. Ich schreibe gerne und viel und das in jeder Form.


----------



## RyzA (12. November 2018)

Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Telefonieren, ab und zu mit Muddi und mit meinem Bruder, Festnetz. Ansonsten nur wenn ich angerufen werde, mit dem Smartphone am besten nie. Ich schreibe gerne und viel und das in jeder Form.


Ist bei mir genauso. Telefonieren von zu Hause meistens nur mit dem engsten Familienkreis. Mit Freunden verabrede ich mich meistens schriftlich. Smartphone nur auf wichtige Anrufe beschränkt.
Manchmal empfinde ich telefonieren auch als anstrengend. Schreiben nicht weil es ruhig ist.
Ich habe auch am Handy sämtliche Benachrichtigungstöne abgestellt. Ausser den Klingelton.


----------



## blautemple (12. November 2018)

Beruflich:
Da kommt es immer drauf an, wenn ich nur eine Kleinigkeit ist rufe ich einfach schnell an. Sollte die Frage aber etwas umfangreicher sein dann immer per Mail, alleine schon um im Zweifelsfall abgesichert zu sein.

Privat:
79% Whatsapp
1% SMS
20% Telefon
Der Großteil läuft privat mittlerweile über WhatsApp, telefoniert wird nur noch wenn es schnell gehen soll.

Edit: Einen Brief habe ich mit meinen 22 Jahren auch noch nie geschrieben, außer halt in der Schule ^^


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (12. November 2018)

Ich habe immer wieder Phasen, in denen ich die Messenger (WhatsApp und Telegram) für 1-4 Wochen (manchmal auch länger) deaktiviere, weil es einfach nervig ist, wenn man 100 Nachrichten am Tag bekommt. 
Gruppen sind eh stummgeschaltet.


----------



## RyzA (12. November 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Gruppen sind eh stummgeschaltet.


Bei mir alles!


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (12. November 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Bei mir alles!


Mache ich auch manchmal. Das ist die Vorstufe des Deaktivierens.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 164118 (12. November 2018)

Gib mir bitte mal deine Telefonnummer, dann kann ich dir ausführlich antworten.


----------



## HenneHuhn (13. November 2018)

Beruflich: 60% Mail, 40% Telefon
Privat: 90% Instant Messenger, 10% Telefon.


----------



## S754 (13. November 2018)

@HenneHuhn:
Stimme dir 1:1 zu, ist bei mir genauso.

Meistens ist die Sprachqualität der Anrufe am Handy so schlecht, dass ich kaum was verstehe. Darum schreibe ich lieber oder Telefoniere übers Internet.


----------



## shadie (13. November 2018)

S754 schrieb:


> @HenneHuhn:
> Stimme dir 1:1 zu, ist bei mir genauso.
> 
> Meistens ist die Sprachqualität der Anrufe am Handy so schlecht, dass ich kaum was verstehe. Darum schreibe ich lieber oder Telefoniere übers Internet.



Neues Handy fällig?

Bei meinem P20 Lite versteht man mich super


----------



## S754 (13. November 2018)

Bringt halt auch nichts wenn dein Gesprächspartner mit einer Kartoffel telefoniert oder schlechtes Netz hat.
Qualität bei Internettelefonie ist einfach besser.


----------



## Desrupt0r (13. November 2018)

Beruflich: 70% Mail 30% Telefon, telefoniert wird nur um schnell an Infos zu kommen oder schnell Dinge abzuklären. Da ich aber eh immer an verschiedenen Dingen gleichzeitig arbeite kann ich auch mal eine halbe Stunde auf eine Antwort warten. 
Privat: 80% WhatsApp und andere Messenger, 20% Telefon


----------

